# Christmas avatars



## Noitora (Nov 30, 2008)

Christmas is coming, let's all make christmas avatars.

I just finished mine, I tried to make it the same as last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Also *this topic is not a requests topic*.


----------



## Immortal Game (Nov 30, 2008)

I Christmas-ized my sig and avatar. xP

Here's what it was before:


Spoiler


----------



## Law (Nov 30, 2008)

Any tips on how to Christmasify my current avatar and signature?


----------



## Minox (Nov 30, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Any tips on how to Christmasify my current avatar and signature?


Make them white


----------



## Immortal Game (Nov 30, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Any tips on how to Christmasify my current avatar and signature?


Make one of them green, and one of them red.

Unless you wanna keep them the same color.  Then... I dunno.


----------



## Law (Nov 30, 2008)

Psychoish said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've decided that I'm going to animate snow falling


----------



## Immortal Game (Nov 30, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Psychoish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good idea.. I almost did that for mine but then I got too lazy. xP


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 30, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Any tips on how to Christmasify my current avatar and signature?



How about make one red and one green? That will look mighty spiffy!

Wow... I was major late! O.o


----------



## damole (Nov 30, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Psychoish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That will look mighty fine.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 30, 2008)

X needs a santa hat..


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 1, 2008)

Ah yes, I shall make mine when I have some time!


----------



## Gian (Dec 1, 2008)

Iunno, just something quick.

From this-


Spoiler


----------



## Sephi (Dec 1, 2008)

I feel somewhat accomplished.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 1, 2008)

My avatar and sig are ready for Christmas. Ash like snow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Snow is from FFXIII btw)


----------



## science (Dec 1, 2008)

Hark!


----------



## Raika (Dec 1, 2008)

Yoshi


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 1, 2008)

hooray fixed! take a look.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 1, 2008)

I have pinned this topic until Christmas ends!

People like to change their avatars according to the holidays, so let this be on top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'll be adding mine soon too!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 1, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I have pinned this topic until Christmas ends!
> 
> People like to change their avatars according to the holidays, so let this be on top
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks Toni!
I'm trying to find the avatar I had last Christmas


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 1, 2008)

Can someone please give my Kyle Hyde avatar a santa hat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Even if its paused at a frame I'll be happy


----------



## Noitora (Dec 1, 2008)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> Can someone please give my Kyle Hyde avatar a santa hat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, I'll do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm gonna do it with an ava maker I coded, want anything else like snow?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 1, 2008)

Noitora I know you're probably busy right now, but can you make one for me as well? I'd like to put it up before I go to Canada.


If you can make one for me, can you take Phoenix Wright from Apollo Justice and change his beanie into a Santa Hat?

Thanks.


By the way... NO-ONE STEAL MY IDEA


----------



## Noitora (Dec 1, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Noitora I know you're probably busy right now, but can you make one for me as well? I'd like to put it up before I go to Canada.
> 
> 
> If you can make one for me, can you take Phoenix Wright from Apollo Justice and change his beanie into a Santa Hat?
> ...


Take it easy guys, one at a time, hohoho.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Agentmamma: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No credit no avatar.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 1, 2008)

Can someone make something with my current animated avatar...
And let it be animated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks


----------



## lolzed (Dec 1, 2008)

lolzed said:
			
		

> can you make the words for my ava saying "It is Christmas"without quotation marks or something else and make it kinda Christmas-y thanks


teehee,animated please...sorry also...


----------



## Noitora (Dec 1, 2008)

Hehe Moo: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*No credit no avatar*


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 1, 2008)

Could someone do that for my avatar too?
I've no photo-editing skillz and I'm at work right now.
This PC chugs even when running MS paint  :/


----------



## Noitora (Dec 1, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Could someone do that for my avatar too?
> I've no photo-editing skillz and I'm at work right now.
> This PC chugs even when running MS paint  :/


I'll do it Xcali, anything special? Snow?
------------------------------
lolzed: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*No credit no avatar!*


----------



## Jax (Dec 1, 2008)

Presto!

Simple but effective.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 1, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> Presto!
> 
> Simple but effective.


lulz, looks cool


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

Noitora can you please make my ava into chrismas style?

i feel double dumb because i have photo shop now and i cant use it


----------



## Noitora (Dec 1, 2008)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Noitora can you please make my ava into chrismas style?
> 
> i feel double dumb because i have photo shop now and i cant use it


OK, this thread is to post your avatars, not for requests. No more requests.


----------



## psycoblaster (Dec 1, 2008)

there was no way to make mine christmas-ish so I just made it winterish :3

I haven't made a a new ava since forever :|
This was what I was gonna use





but it didn't fit the theme at all


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

yeah i have finished mine x-mas avatar in MS paint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is was hard work..

first from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (this i will take as my next ava after chrismas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

at the end to


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 1, 2008)

Some guy in the request thread gave this one to me 






Thanks to that person!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 1, 2008)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> Some guy in the request thread gave this one to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was BiscuitBee, she's also female.


----------



## R2DJ (Dec 1, 2008)

Well I made my one Christmas-sy a month ago. For the sake of Christmas, my B&W Yoshi temporarily ditched his white background and decided to stay in the green and red gradient (he's still black and white though).


----------



## sdnoob (Dec 2, 2008)

YAY


----------



## War (Dec 2, 2008)

Dang, gotta see if I can find the Christmas avi that BoneMonkey made me last year...


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 2, 2008)

Does mine pass?
From





To





Dammit, I lost my Ema Skye one from last year. T_T


----------



## alex (Dec 2, 2008)

I just mixed mine around, the colors. Maybe I'll do a better job next time, I just got PS CS4 anyways.[and it keeps asking for a serial key, saying mine's a bad one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





]

From:









To:


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 2, 2008)

I put mine up


----------



## Knarf (Dec 2, 2008)

I think I'll edit my mario bros 1 sig.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 2, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Agentmamma:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Thanks man


----------



## Curley5959 (Dec 2, 2008)

Mines up..


----------



## oliebol (Dec 2, 2008)

Can someone please make a christmas avatar out of my avatar??


----------



## redact (Dec 2, 2008)

you likey?


----------



## Gore (Dec 2, 2008)

Originally





Yes it is crappy.
Don't remake it as better because I won't credit you.


----------



## tomqman (Dec 2, 2008)

check my avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there is snow aswell but its hard to see because of gbatemps colour


----------



## lolzed (Dec 2, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was kinda hoping for the "It is Christmas!" part replacing the "You Got Owned!"but hey i don't mind,tnx!


----------



## oliebol (Dec 2, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> Can someone please make a christmas avatar out of my avatar??


----------



## WildWon (Dec 2, 2008)

I've been xmas'd!

Also, Oliebol, please don't just quote yourself as a bump if its A. on the same page or B. on the same day. If someone can do it, they'll see it and do it.

i *might* be able to throw something together later, depends on what the work day has prepared for me.


----------



## oliebol (Dec 2, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> I've been xmas'd!
> 
> Also, Oliebol, please don't just quote yourself as a bump if its A. on the same page or B. on the same day. If someone can do it, they'll see it and do it.
> 
> i *might* be able to throw something together later, depends on what the work day has prepared for me.


o ok , sorry I was afraid that no one would notice it, because there were post after me with a whole other subject, it was just to make sure someone would notice it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 2, 2008)

WildWon has Chrismased me too!!

Oliebol, listen to the man, he's smart!!


----------



## oliebol (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't doubt that WildWon is smart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's so smart, that it's a bit scary


----------



## CorruptedAngel (Dec 2, 2008)

updated mine to! no swon cause i dont know how to do that lol
before




after


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 2, 2008)

Got mine dusted off and updated a bit.  Still the same old crappy shop job though.


----------



## ZenZero (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm currently working on mine


----------



## WildWon (Dec 2, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Got mine dusted off and updated a bit.  Still the same old crappy shop job though.



Aww comon Syz. I would hope it wouldn't be a top-chop-job or i wouldn't recognize ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, i'm glad to see the same Faxanadu avy can be edited and re-used. I don't recognize ya w/out it!


----------



## ZenZero (Dec 2, 2008)

mine is done - but its not THAT good - anyone got any suggestions?

*Posts Merged*

sorry for the DP but for some reason my browser wont let me edit... i have uploaded my new vvy and it says its correct in my avvy settings but hee its the same as b4... why?......


----------



## JPH (Dec 3, 2008)

It's beautiful :'(


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 3, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Got mine dusted off and updated a bit.  Still the same old crappy shop job though.


Man, I LOVE it, it's totally your style!!

@DS_USER_997, that's normal, it'll start showing after some time..


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's my holiday avatar. 
that's all you get.

Wake me when it's over.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 3, 2008)

My chrissy avy.
It just Christmas Sora(And the Smexy Black Hat) and my name.


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 3, 2008)

My avatar is just Rukia's skull with an Xmas hat on it.


----------



## Raika (Dec 3, 2008)

My new avvy lol.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 3, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> My new avvy lol.


The text looks pretty hard to see because of the green outlining.


----------



## Raika (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't find it hard to see.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 3, 2008)

My Christmas avatar is courtesy of Toni!  Thanks man, I knew I was right to ask for your help!  

My normal avatar:


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 3, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> My new avvy lol.


Its-a lovely


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 3, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> My avatar and sig are ready for Christmas. Ash like snow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ash like snow? FFXIII? Isn't ash like snow the name of Gundam 00 Second theme song?


----------



## DarthNemesis (Dec 3, 2008)

May as well join in the festivities.


----------



## Banger (Dec 3, 2008)

Old Avatar:


----------



## Noitora (Dec 3, 2008)

DarthNemesis said:
			
		

> May as well join in the festivities.


This must be your first time posting outiside the rom hacking section


----------



## ZenZero (Dec 3, 2008)

mine is finally viewable!!! - what you guys think?


----------



## ShigeruTR (Dec 3, 2008)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. It is must The Brilliant Green - Ash Like Snow


----------



## oliebol (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks to Raika I have this super cool ava right now, thanks Raika


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 3, 2008)

It's been christmazized for a while now, but I have a special christmas ava too


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Dec 3, 2008)

__<

It would be so much better if I could have done it on paper....oh well.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 4, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Hehe Moo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for that Noitora. ^^

(I put you in my sig... along with your member viewing profile)


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey guys so I got off my lazy ass and made my Xmas avatar and sig for you all to enjoy.

I know they are epicly brilliant, and should be in the Louvre with all of the other great artistic pieces created by man but inspired by Gods touch!

But I chose to display them on GBAtemp instead. Dont be discouraged, even though you lot cant make anything half as brilliant, no one will judge you by my awesome standards!


----------



## TriLLioN (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Created it from scratch. Wanted to put "GBATEMP RULEZ!" on the hat but could fit lol

NOT COLORED





FINISHED AVATAR




MERRY EARLY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 9, 2008)

Noitora, do you have a backup of my Santa hat Kyle Hyde avatar?

It got deleted from the GBATemp server


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 12, 2008)

Its Xmassy as it has Santa in it.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 15, 2008)

whut's on top of santa?


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 15, 2008)

Can anyone Christmasize my current avatar? inoriteitspikachu.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 12, 2009)

my avatar and si are already christmatized for a while:.
noticed how santa is hunted by the dragon? amusing


----------



## raulpica (Dec 12, 2009)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> my avatar and si are already christmatized for a while:.
> noticed how santa is hunted by the dragon? amusing


This was the thread of the past Xmas (2008) and you necro-resurrected it


----------



## Raika (Dec 12, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> blackdragonbahamut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he read the 2008 as 2009.


----------



## ZenZero (Dec 12, 2009)

mines bin done


----------



## updowners (Dec 12, 2009)

Anyone kind enough to do it to my avatar?


----------



## alidsl (Dec 12, 2009)

@updowners: gimps being annoying, soz

I'm wearing mine


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 12, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> blackdragonbahamut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i am sorry, didn't see that there is some kind of limitation there, thought it is a topic for christmas avatars in generell; but why wasn't the thread closed when nobody is allowed to post something in:.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 19, 2009)

Could someone add animated snow to my avatar? 

Thanks.



~Hatsu


EDIT: 450th post! Nearly approaching my 500th!


----------



## playallday (Dec 19, 2009)

Can someone epic add a hat from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to my avatar?

You rock whoever you are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Never mind, I can't wait; I did it myself.


----------



## updowners (Dec 20, 2009)

I didn't really bother working on it...


----------

